# purple smoke fotd



## fancyfacebeater (Jun 25, 2008)

this was my look for work today =]

MAC
Fix Fluid NC30
Minerlaize Nat. Sknfnsh Med Deep [contour]
Feeling Blush
Stud Brows
Smolder e/l
Carbon e/s
Fig1 e/s
StarsNRockets e/s
Shroom e/s
Myth l/s
Whirl l/l
#36 lashes



http://modelmayhm-1.vo.llnwd.net/d1/...2dd3256b15.jpg


----------



## xxkandiekcxx (Jun 25, 2008)

this is beautiful! You should do a tut! I loveeeeeeeeeee purple!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks girly!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 25, 2008)

wow. WOW. absolutely gorgeous, girl, I LOVE this!


----------



## mena22787 (Jun 25, 2008)

thought i recognized you from youtube! love love love your work!  you seriously need to keep posting!!


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 25, 2008)

WOW!!!! I reaaaaally like this! Beautiful!


----------



## nikki (Jun 25, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 25, 2008)

That is amazing... I need your skills LOL.


----------



## wootangnit (Jun 25, 2008)

This is such a hot look! Keep posting please!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 25, 2008)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!


----------



## Briar (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## RobinG (Jun 25, 2008)

Stephanie its great to see you posting here. I love your looks. Please keep posting.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks so much ladies!!!!


----------



## ling07 (Jun 26, 2008)

wow, the purples are really vibrant, beautiful....


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jun 26, 2008)

Soooo pretty!!


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jun 26, 2008)

oh my God...     this is fucking fabulous! absolutely stunning.  And your style is flawless


----------



## makikay (Jun 26, 2008)

Love it! You look hot! ;-)


----------



## Renee (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG! I love this! Please do a tut!


----------



## bluelagoon (Jun 26, 2008)

So good! I love the vibrant true purples.. great look on you.


----------



## mslitta (Jun 26, 2008)

That is Fierce Mama.


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Jun 26, 2008)

...o...my...god!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxkandiekcxx* 

 
_this is beautiful! You should do a tut! I loveeeeeeeeeee purple!_

 
Ditto!
You are gorgeous and I love your hair... it's so sexy


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Jun 26, 2008)

this is AMAZING omg its sooooooooo gorgeous!! please please pleaseee do a tut for this!!


----------



## breechan (Jun 26, 2008)

Striking and vivid! Would love to see a tut!


----------



## VioletB (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_thought i recognized you from youtube! love love love your work!  you seriously need to keep posting!!_

 
HEY Me too!!! 

GORGEOUS!!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that I am friends with you on myspace.. and girl you are gorgeous! fantastic makeup!!


----------



## User93 (Jun 26, 2008)

this is fabulous! Amazing look and a beautifull doll you are! Hawt. Are you a professional MA?


----------



## alwaysbella (Jun 26, 2008)

TOO HOT TO HANDLE!! luv smoky purples! def. would love to see the step by step, but by you posting this also give ideas. THANKS A BUNCH

also, did you ever had a youtube account....you seem familiar


----------



## hr44 (Jun 26, 2008)

wow this is by far one of the hottest looks I have ever seen! Would love to see a tut!


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 26, 2008)

Beauty !


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 26, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## i_luv_mac (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_thought i recognized you from youtube! love love love your work!  you seriously need to keep posting!!_

 
How can I find you on youtube? This is amazing stuff!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey ladies! First of all, thanks for all the love! yes i did have a youtube account but i took everything down for i no longer have time to make any. I am a full time MAC artist and just like any job it takes away a lot of my time. Ill def try to keep posting though!


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 26, 2008)

Owwwww, so hot!


----------



## LRG (Jun 26, 2008)

soooo gorgeous! i'm so in love with this look =)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 26, 2008)

You are just a whole lot of gorgeous!


----------



## beekaye (Jun 26, 2008)

This Is Utterly Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PinkFlower899 (Jun 26, 2008)

amazing!! Love ur browwws!


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous!! i recognise you from youtube!!


----------



## damsel (Jun 26, 2008)

hot hot hot!


----------



## couturesista (Jun 26, 2008)

HOW  SEXY R U? I lOVE IT!


----------



## couturesista (Jun 26, 2008)

Where do you work and are they hiring? I want a job that allows me to this GLAM everyday !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ( just read all the Post thnx)


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Where do you work and are they hiring? I want a job that allows me to this GLAM everyday !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ( just read all the Post thnx)_

 

im a MAC girl baby =]


----------



## TDoll (Jun 26, 2008)

You look HOT! I love this look!


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 26, 2008)

your skills are AMAZING!


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkFlower899* 

 
_amazing!! Love ur browwws!_

 

they really are amazing! how do you get them so perfect?


----------



## n_c (Jun 26, 2008)

Flawless!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 26, 2008)

wow that looks hot... i love it <3


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Jun 26, 2008)

This has to be my fav look from you so far and your alwayz dope!


----------



## user79 (Jun 26, 2008)

I love it! What is your youtube channel btw?


----------



## Margolicious (Jun 26, 2008)

Very stunning and dramatic. Great job


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jun 26, 2008)

I wondered when I might see you on here girl! FINALLY! LOL it's about dang time...but you DO know you'll get stalked worse on here than you did Youtube! LOL you thought you didn't have time for videos you'll get hit up ALL the time for tutorials! LOL


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 26, 2008)

omg! u kick butt with makeup gurl.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 26, 2008)

loooove this!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 26, 2008)

omg this is hot, can you please do a tut?!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hot!! I love this look!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hot!! I love this look!


----------



## strawberry (Jun 27, 2008)

i've seen this in myspace. glad u posted it here as well! gorgeous! hope u dont mind i keep this in my inspo..hehe.


----------



## aimee (Jun 27, 2008)

stunning wow i love purple


----------



## kimmy (Jun 27, 2008)

i want to marry your hair. your makeup looks pretty sweet, too.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i want to marry your hair. your makeup looks pretty sweet, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


Its fake =] hehe thank you love!
Its so awesome i bought it on HSN.COM its a jessica simpson/ken paves
hair piece

this is my real length....


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 29, 2008)

This is hot!


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Jun 29, 2008)

what do you have on in this picture it all just looks sooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 29, 2008)

That looks absolutely fantastic!!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 29, 2008)

Sexy!!! I'm also screaming tut, tut, tut!


----------



## mrslisettecg (Jun 30, 2008)

This is HOT! I agree please do a TUT for it


----------



## Mac Slut (Jun 30, 2008)

I loooove this look, I love purple. That very sharp line you got going on at the end is awesome, I learned that technique from my fave MAC artist at the Glendale, Ca store and I love it!!!


----------



## MelodyKat (Jun 30, 2008)

gorgeous work darling! i've seen you on mayhem! whoot!


----------



## alwaysbella (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochajavalatte* 

 
_I wondered when I might see you on here girl! FINALLY! LOL it's about dang time...but you DO know you'll get stalked worse on here than you did Youtube! LOL you thought you didn't have time for videos you'll get hit up ALL the time for tutorials! LOL_

 
THAT IS SO TRUE!!!!!! sadly to say.....i also ask for TUTS!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CoConutNwuT* 

 
_what do you have on in this picture it all just looks sooooooo gorgeous!_

 
Yes, i want to know too

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mac Slut* 

 
_I loooove this look, I love purple. That very sharp line you got going on at the end is awesome, I learned that technique from my fave MAC artist at the Glendale, Ca store and I love it!!!_

 
What is that technique???? share with your felow members...plz thanks


----------



## Mac Slut (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't know what the technique is called but I do it with a wipey, after you have applied all your eye makeup you just wipe it at an angle. I've seen girls use tape to get that sharp line!! I like the wipey!!


----------



## florabundance (Jun 30, 2008)

oh wow, that's like my favourite fotd ever ever ever!

I also request a tutorial when you have the time!!!
i'm so pissed i missed your youtube days


----------



## innocent (Jun 30, 2008)

wow, i'm truly impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with your skills!
and you look like beautiful sister of Amy Winehouse


----------



## Jot (Jun 30, 2008)

OMG Wow!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jun 30, 2008)

very hot!


----------



## User67 (Jun 30, 2008)

Seriously the hottest smokey eye ever!!! I sent you a friend request on your myspace pages, hope you don't mind!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 30, 2008)

This is amazing!!!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *innocent* 

 
_wow, i'm truly impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with your skills!
and you look like beautiful sister of Amy Winehouse_

 
  ahhhh take it back =[

i hate her


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mac Slut* 

 
_I don't know what the technique is called but I do it with a wipey, after you have applied all your eye makeup you just wipe it at an angle. I've seen girls use tape to get that sharp line!! I like the wipey!!_

 
i just use concealer =] but wipes are good too =]

I do my foundation first so i dont wanna messit up w/a wipe.


----------



## pat (Jul 1, 2008)

you look lovely.  I wish you did your youtube videos more often.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 1, 2008)

bloody gorgeous! look 4wrd 2 seeing more fotds!
p.s. always great to meet a fellow MAC sister!


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Jul 1, 2008)

tutorial please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love this!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 1, 2008)

Gorgeous! That colour is amazing on you!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jul 1, 2008)

You are soooooooo pretty


----------



## Navessa (Jul 1, 2008)

Wowzers!!!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jul 1, 2008)

Whoa fantastic!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Jul 2, 2008)

i know i'm totally late to comment on this - but this is absolutely gorgeous. you perfect blending and layering, and your style is sick! yay =]


----------



## 1984antoinette (Sep 7, 2008)

wow wee. This is blazin' hot.


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 7, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## MissCreoula (Sep 7, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love those colours.


----------



## makeba (Sep 7, 2008)

beautiful. my favorite color combos


----------



## Miss A (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxkandiekcxx* 

 
_this is beautiful! You should do a tut! I loveeeeeeeeeee purple!_

 
i second that you should do a tut for this look!! pweaseeee
stars and rockets is hard for me to work with for some reason...


----------



## Sushi. (Sep 7, 2008)

wow, very gorgeous, stands out so nicely
ive never seen a nicer application of purples


----------



## mishameesh (Sep 7, 2008)

OMG!  You look HOT!!  That shadow rocks!!!!!  I lov it!


----------



## shootout (Sep 7, 2008)

Whoa.
You are seriously the most gorgeous woman I have ever seen.
And your make up is amazing.


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Sep 7, 2008)

amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Sep 7, 2008)

that is really a beautiful smoldering purple eye look! hot!


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 7, 2008)

yay! its not mufe #92 coz we cant get it here!

but it looks so hott!


----------



## User49 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Stunning! x*


----------



## MACaholic21 (Sep 24, 2008)

WOW!! I love this!!!! Soooo beautiful!!


----------



## Robbie (Sep 25, 2008)

SO gorgeous!!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow you look absolutely adorable and amazing and gorgeous and can't find words they can describe your perfect make up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think too you should do a tut and please post very more often fotds and I'm very pissed off that I missed your YouTube Channel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So please do it for us dear!!


----------



## masad (Sep 25, 2008)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## melliquor (Sep 25, 2008)

You are stunning and your makeup is flawless... you have some major blending skills.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 30, 2008)

Amazing!


----------

